# Bike Rental in Richmond



## Brad2021hk (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be visiting family in Virginia around Christmas time. If the weather is good, I would to rent a bike one or two days. A couple decent rides could go a long way to ensure my sanity.

Can someone recommend a shop in Richmond that rents bikes. Preferrably a road bike, but I'll take a mountain bike too.

Thanks


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I live in Richmond, and I'm not aware of anyone that rents bikes, so I am of no help. However, there are three bike shops that you might contact to inquire about the possibility:

1. Conte's
2. Agee's
3. Goodley's

Maybe somebody at one of them would know where to rent a bike. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Call Conte's they'll hook you up*

You should call Conte's Bikes and Fitness (804) 935-0500 and ask for Marty Lee or Aaron and see if they'll help you out, if they can't they may know who does rentals in the area. There's gotta be someone that'll help you. Good luck. KD.


----------

